# Need help with Kessy issue



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys, had a motor failure.. Out a new motor in. Car won't start on its own. When I jump the relay (643 bottom left of pic) car starts with key as normal. I used a relay bypass. There is not power getting to the control side of that relay. 

Why is this? All fuses are good, side of the dash, and under cowl. Also the 653 relay upper right is good, when I remove it car won't start, but when it's in and that relay is bypassed car starts.


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

No one?


----------



## cal3thousand (Apr 4, 2016)

*Title it !*



jagerauto said:


> No one?


I think you should include "after motor swap" and what type of car it is. Maybe even cross post this on AW and AZ.

Are you sure it's a Kessy issue? Does it work with key in slot at all? Do you have VCDS?


----------

